# ported ls2 heads



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i have pretty much decided to get l92 heads... someday when im rich, however i was wondering if anyone has ported there factory heads 243 casting? what kind of horsepower can i expect i noticed that texas speed has a set that they claim can make over 50 extra horses.. if any one has ported there stock ls2 heads let me know what you gained


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a thread you might find interesting. A local guy made 489HP/441TQ on p&p 243 heads and a few other high-end goodies...

Dyno results thread 2010 - Brew City Muscle


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I upgraded to 243 heads in my car that were ported/polished. I'm very happy. Didn't do before/after dynos though because it was stree tuned. Very noticable difference though.


----------

